# Intercomunicadores inalambricos



## robert cristian (Oct 8, 2007)

hola amigos , estoy iniciandome en el mundo de la electronica y me gustaria contar con su apoyo resulta que quiero construir algo asi como intercomunicadores inalambricos de tal manera que pueda comunicarme desde cualquier pundo hasta un punto fijo ubicado a una distancia no mas de 300 mts quiesiera que alguien me sugiera algunos esquemas o algunas ideas para montarlo y empezar con la pruebas de antemano les agradezco mucho su ayuda

saludos desde Peru.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 8, 2007)

Podrias hacer un  transceptor en la banda de los 40m


----------



## robert cristian (Oct 9, 2007)

gracias anthony por la sugerencia me podrias porfavor recomendar algun esquema o alguien que tenga esta información les estare muy agradecido por su apoyo


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 9, 2007)

el problema es que por lo visto no tienes mucha experiencia, tanto en RF como electronica. por eso te recomiendo que comiences con algo mas sencillo y despues llegas a algo mas complejo como un tranceptor.
Te recomiendo que aprendas las leyes, como diseñar las PCB's, hacerlas, como soldar excelente con estaño https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-soldar-estano-9753/. etc.
Saludos y cuentame de tu opinion. 8)


----------



## robert cristian (Oct 9, 2007)

bueno lo que pasa es que el proyecto que quiero desarrollar es mucho mas grande lo que pasa es que no tengo mucha experiencia con rf o cuestiones inalambricas es por eso que quiero empezar probando algunos esquemas para poder comunicarme a una distacia maxima de 400 mts. la idea es tener un transmisor capaz de comunicarse con uno entre 30 receptores. Para esto pienso utilizar un pic para emitir la señal codificada y otro pic en cada receptor para decodificar e indentificar si la llamada es para el y luego empezar la comunicacion de voz algo asi como una telefonia interna. mis dudas son si puedo utilizar el mismo trasmisor y receptor con la que me comunico por voz para transmitir los datos de id para cada receptor. es por eso que quiero empezar con algo sencillo y luego ir creciendo.
 por lo demas creo que ya cosa que puedo manejarlo. 

espero su ayuda muchachos.


----------

